# Hard time finding info on a generator



## zjrog (May 13, 2013)

I recently was given a 4500 Watt True Value Master Mechanic branded generator. 


These were the pics my friend sent me when he asked if I wanted it. He said it doesn't run and didn't know why...

Now that I have it at home, I realized I was missing parts...

Missing a few parts from the governor plate. I watched a couple Youtube videos, but doggone it those guys can't hold a camera steady long enough to see everything I'm missing... I did download the manals availabe for the 8HP Briggs engine, but haven't reall had time to pore over them.

If someone has a similar Briggs powered generator, I'd love a couple pictures of the governor assembly.

And yes, I intend to do a full clenaing of this new toy...


----------



## 89yt12 (Sep 20, 2010)

Have you tried looking at the parts list for it??

See you have some Lynx Levelers laying around. You are RVer??


----------



## aandpdan (Oct 8, 2012)

I can try to get some pictures tomorrow for you.

You're not missing much. But, you do realize that you're going to have to open up the engine? Your governor shaft is missing and probably inside the case. That lever you see should be bolted to it to work the throttle assembly.


----------



## aandpdan (Oct 8, 2012)

Hope these help:


----------



## zjrog (May 13, 2013)

Actually they do. I appreciate the extra views I've been busy with other projects and hope to get back on this one soon. And the wife wants to paint inside next weekend... Never enough time. Surpluscenter.com has 4.5 gallon generator fuel tanks for cheap, I should get one, that tiny stock tank won't run long I imagine.

89yt12, I have downloaded some pdf files from B&S but haven't had time to go through them. Drawings are never as helpful as pictures. The photo with levelers were in my friend's garage. I need to talk him out those levelers. I'm rebuilding the roof on a 1972 Starcraft Starlite 6 tent trailer. Bought a few years ago thinking it would be a reasonable utility trailer, its really in decent shape except for the caved in roof.

I have three other small engine projects this summer, only one is a higher priority than the generator. My 1963 Bonham ToteGote rebuild. The build stalled after I broke my back 2 years ago, now I'm feeling better and want to ride it. Further down my list, but before winter, marry a single stage snowthrower with a chinese made 150cc dirtbike engine and transmission. More for fun that practicality. And whenever I get to it, a smaller generator, using a 1 wire alternator and an old washing machine gas engine I have laying about. 

Thanks again!


----------



## zjrog (May 13, 2013)

After poring over the governor sections of a couple manuals, I can see that the governor shaft is missing, a small piece still stuck to the lever... I don't recall if we did governors in shop when I was in Highschool... 30+ years ago. So, guess I'm opening the engine crankcase. Obviously, I was hoping to avoid that. My garage isn't ready for a small engine tear down, yet. Too much clutter while cleaning my shed out and other projects.


----------



## aandpdan (Oct 8, 2012)

Yes, it's obvious from your pictures that the governor shaft has broken. You will have to open the case. To do that you first will need to remove the generator off the engine.

That is probably the worst part of the job.


----------



## zjrog (May 13, 2013)

I figured that would be the worst. Not like either end of this is light either! Time to see how "free" this freebie really is now. Thanks again, the pics really helped with placement...



aandpdan said:


> Yes, it's obvious from your pictures that the governor shaft has broken. You will have to open the case. To do that you first will need to remove the generator off the engine.
> 
> That is probably the worst part of the job.


----------

